

A tragically comedic example of how Linux fails the 'normal' user. - jodrellblank
https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/194213

======
rlpb
This isn't really even a bug: it's a wishlist item which is fundamentally a
request to copy an arbitrary UI behaviour from Windows. As pointed out,
dimming the icon for a copy operation doesn't make sense and you wouldn't get
a visual notification for that, and this inconsistency just proves the point.

Incidentally, in Nautilus I already get a visual confirmation in the status
bar.

Hardly tragic, is it?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't think they addressed the situation in which you attempt to copy or cut
files you don't have read/write rights too, what happens then? You should
certainly be allowed to select them. IIRC this is an annoyance in MS Windows
(up to Vista, I've not used MS Win7) where you don't find if a cut/copy action
has failed until you actually paste the files.

If you cut/copy to a "shelf" as in a suggestion in the posted bug report that
could solve the above but you are adding an extra cut-paste to all such file
operations then.

Just mirroring whatever OSX and Vista/Win7 do is probably the best unless you
want to overhaul your whole UI.

------
dgreensp
Eh, using the clipboard for files, and especially "cutting" them, is
problematic. All three platforms let you do any move or copy by dragging. Mac
OS X offers "copy" (with no feedback, when does copy ever have feedback?) but
not "cut", so Linux could reach the same level of support by just disabling
"cut".

------
jodrellblank
Particularly funny moments:

"Thank you for your bug report. That's alright known upstream", "But this has
been known on GNOME bugzilla since 2001-03-30. That is 7 years, they're
hopeless."

"2009 this hasn't been fixed"

"Stagnated, status returned from In Progress → Confirmed"

I just found it nice relevant tale in light of all the recent argument about
the iPad and it's restrictions versus what 'normal' people are looking for.
That last comment was 5 months ago and the upstream Gnome bug is still
present. This is in the most 'User Friendly' distro (Ubuntu), as a bug report
in a project dedicated to finding 100 small 'paper cut' minor annoyance
problems in Ubuntu, as well so it can't be argued as 'too trivial'.

